# Is it an affair?



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I had emotionally fallen in love with a guy on the internet. We had been chatting for 2 years. I did fancy him a lot. He had been my sexual fantasy all the time, which means I have lost my passion for my husband. 
I told my husband about him. My husband didn't get mad but a bit worry and a bit sad. Then I promised him. I would never betray him and I would end it. He never asked me about him again. I stopped myself talking to him but he's always on my mind and showed up in my dreams for another 2 years.
Until recently, I decided to end all these stupid illusions. I buried his image together with my passion under ground...
I want to love my husband but my passion is dead and underground.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

A stupid writing for my dead affair... My world is an abondoned dersert. There was once a small oasis quenching my drying soul but it has gone. All I have is the ruthless sun in the day and cold moon laughing at night. 

Day after day... Years after years... There's no desert roses in the barren land. What comes in sight is the blue sky above endless sands...
He would never know...


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

How did I end my affair? I was very struggling as he wanted to be my discreet lover. I wrote him an email telling him that I bull shxx him about how much I was in love with him when i wrote him love letters. I told him they're just my lies and games to have fun with him. I love my husband and I will never leave him... Then he never replied... Of course my heart was broken but I didn't regret. I want to love my husband but I just realized I can't find my passion. To find it back, I must go to dig where I buried it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh I just realized that I only have that passion and it was left on my past affair. Really don't know what to do...? It's very complicated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

You did the right thing, even though it was hard. 

What else is going on in your life? What do you do (work, family hobbies etc that keep you busy? Can you emmerse yourself into your daily life in an effort to forget this person?


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

You're totally right. It's hard to keep the faith. It's much easier to fool around. 
When in love, we feel energetic whatever we do. My emotional affair had been that kind of magic that would bring you energy when you work, when you play, when you sing.
To leave that magic alone, I had to put up with loneliness as a zombi. No smile, no anger, no emotion inside me, meanwhile wearing a mask, pretending I was happy in front of my husband,
I did work hard to deny my feelings for that person. Now I feel healthier and I don't fancy him anymore because my affair was actually a mental illness. A magic with some tricks. After you get to know the trick, you wake up...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

MS Lonely, I fear you may have invested too much emotionally in this OM. He didn't want you for his partner. He wanted you to be his "discreet lover". It only took one letter from you to send him packing forever. You are cheating yourself out of a lifetime of passion and pleasure for that guy? You have a husband. Maybe he's not Don Juan, but he's devoted, he's flesh and blood, and he's there. You talked yourself into loving him and desiring him before and you can do it again. You had sex talk with some other guy. That's apparently all it was to him and he's gone. He probably never looked back. I wouldn't waste another precious minute of my life longing to recreate an illusion.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Unbelievable. I always like your advice. It's like a mirro that shows me the darkest corner of my soul. What you said was true. Sad but true. It took me some time to get to know that guy's true face. What he wanted was nothing but sex. Of course I knew it. Comparing him to my husband. He's really piece of crap. However, love is blind. When I was in love, I tried to find excuses to make up the ugly truth. It took me 2 years to understand but another 2 years to give up my fantasy. I did it. He can't bother me no more. So now I look at my husband, he can't sense so many stuffs behind. He's used to get alone with a cold wife in bed but a happy wife out of bed for 4 years without a complaint. 
He also told me internet affairs are stupid illusions. They're not real. What I love so much were illusions. I don't really know that guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I know many people have confront internet affairs. I have waken up and now what I need to do is to find back my passion for my husband. It's another difficult task. I need to hear some successful stories or advice. How did they find back their passion once has lost for their spouses?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> I know many people have confront internet affairs. I have waken up and now what I need to do is to find back my passion for my husband. It's another difficult task. I need to hear some successful stories or advice. How did they find back their passion once has lost for their spouses?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hey, any chance if ur hubby is into swinging or he is a fan of cuckold? if yes, proceed, if no, divert the attention back to the hubby or u will be blamed for any damages caused to ur marriage


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

My husband cares about his tv programs and the play with the dog more than me. 
I'm still checking if there's a way to fall back in love with him. We are two sloths on 2 different sides of trees, doing our own things, sleeping, eating...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> My husband cares about his tv programs and the play with the dog more than me.
> I'm still checking if there's a way to fall back in love with him. We are two sloths on 2 different sides of trees, doing our own things, sleeping, eating...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL
normally when i am back, wifey's still at work. so what i do next is to go for a jog, come back play with the dog, do some house chores and maybe even cook for her! 

well ofcoz i try to be her "perfect" partner so that when she comes home she wont have additional household stress, which i secretly hope would lead us making love, but sadly, after dinner, she bathes, switch on the tv n snores the nite away. n me left to myself wondering what went wrong in my plans! :rofl:


----------



## Braelynn21203 (Oct 4, 2010)

Do something spontaneous with your husband! Take him out to do something that he likes.

I find that when my husband and I drift apart, it's more important for me to be there as his friend because his job is very stressful, and we're facing his possible deployment soon. 

But start slow, be his friend, start going out on dates, be spontaneous, and the love will come back. You fell in love with him for a reason, you've just lost track of it. 

Good luck to you! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

malmale said:


> LOL
> normally when i am back, wifey's still at work. so what i do next is to go for a jog, come back play with the dog, do some house chores and maybe even cook for her!
> 
> well ofcoz i try to be her "perfect" partner so that when she comes home she wont have additional household stress, which i secretly hope would lead us making love, but sadly, after dinner, she bathes, switch on the tv n snores the nite away. n me left to myself wondering what went wrong in my plans! :rofl:


She's like a sloth and you're a bull, as you said. You want to make love you but you have to wait she moves slowly towards you. I'm luckier than you, my husband and me are both like sloths. We will do our own things and both snore the night away...:rofl:


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> She's like a sloth and you're a bull, as you said. You want to make love you but you have to wait she moves slowly towards you. I'm luckier than you, my husband and me are both like sloths. We will do our own things and both snore the night away...:rofl:


at least both of u do not have such contrast sexual urges, which makes it even simpler for u'd want to try something new! i wonder if u have a bathtub at home? y dont we experiment this tonite, reach home before hubby does, off the lights but light up some scented candles. then piece by piece of ur clothing, arrange it from the door towards the bathtub where ur already in it waiting for him! lets see if the sloth hubby of urs turn into a wolf! lol:smthumbup:


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Braelynn21203 said:


> Do something spontaneous with your husband! Take him out to do something that he likes.
> 
> I find that when my husband and I drift apart, it's more important for me to be there as his friend because his job is very stressful, and we're facing his possible deployment soon.
> 
> ...


Whenever we go out on the weekends, I had to decided where to go and what to eat. Until recently, I wanted him to decide and be my guide, then he would ask me repeatedly,"Where we go? What we eat? What do you like? " So, it's really no cure.

Unfortunately, I don't like to do what my husband likes, and he doesn't like to do what I like, either. 

He wanted to try out flight simulator and I've done my best to stop him. 

When we stay at home on the weekends, he would spend long hours in front of the computer, playing with the aviation game or watching his favorite TV programs...etc. Those things are dumb but no harms; I just don't want to participate. 

As for me, I like to read threads and write comments in forums. I go for belly dance class once a week. I also play my online games such as Zoo & Farm. He doesn't want to participate any of my activities, either.

We do have a common interest, we enjoy running in the gym together, in hopes, we would burn some fat; he won't stay in the gym longer than 30 mins with me, and we're both lazy sloths so we probably go to gym together twice a year, if lucky.:lol: 

Last night, when he's ready to snore the night away after enjoying his TV shows, I told him, "We need to do something about it. We need to make a change. We are like 2 sloths but on different sides of the tree." He replied, " What sloth?" So I spent 20 mins to explain what a sloth is. I also used my handphone to go online and found him an image of sloth. Then he asked me, "What do we need to change about sloths." :rofl: I told him, " I don't know. First we should find out together if it's ok for both of us being sloths. If everthing is fine, then we don't need to change a thing. If something is wrong, then we will do something about it, but it's not very urgent, so don't you worry about this issue, we will discuss again probably on the weekends. Sweat dreams!" He replied, "Ok!"

So next time, I will speak to him about "Sloths have sex slowly and they do once a year." Wish he gets what I mean.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

malmale said:


> LOL
> normally when i am back, wifey's still at work. so what i do next is to go for a jog, come back play with the dog, do some house chores and maybe even cook for her!
> 
> well ofcoz i try to be her "perfect" partner so that when she comes home she wont have additional household stress, which i secretly hope would lead us making love, but sadly, after dinner, she bathes, switch on the tv n snores the nite away. n me left to myself wondering what went wrong in my plans! :rofl:


Your plan is quite perfect if you can include a striptease for your wife. In hopes, she would move faster towards you. Just an idea!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

malmale said:


> at least both of u do not have such contrast sexual urges, which makes it even simpler for u'd want to try something new! i wonder if u have a bathtub at home? y dont we experiment this tonite, reach home before hubby does, off the lights but light up some scented candles. then piece by piece of ur clothing, arrange it from the door towards the bathtub where ur already in it waiting for him! lets see if the sloth hubby of urs turn into a wolf! lol:smthumbup:


:rofl::iagree: I have a little technical problem, my teen daughter might see it and ask, "What happened?"


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

malmale said:


> at least both of u do not have such contrast sexual urges, which makes it even simpler for u'd want to try something new! i wonder if u have a bathtub at home? y dont we experiment this tonite, reach home before hubby does, off the lights but light up some scented candles. then piece by piece of ur clothing, arrange it from the door towards the bathtub where ur already in it waiting for him! lets see if the sloth hubby of urs turn into a wolf! lol:smthumbup:


This is really fun, worths a try!  Thanks a lot! 

I will see if it can be arranged... First thing is to make sure my dog won't bite away the clothing on the floor.:rofl: Have you ever tried it with your wife?


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

LOL
i have a pet shih tzu as well, we dont have a bathtub, but i more or less proposed to her using a variation of this... instead of tossing the clothes on the ground, i had multiple colors rose petals from the door to our master bedroom. i had to practically carry my pet with left hand while slowly arranging the petals with my right! once all is done, waited for wifey to come back in another room, together with the dog!hahahaha

if ur teen daughter sees it, maybe u can try blaming it on the dog! LOL


----------



## tobeamiss (Jun 1, 2009)

unbelievable said:


> MS Lonely, I fear you may have invested too much emotionally in this OM. He didn't want you for his partner. He wanted you to be his "discreet lover". It only took one letter from you to send him packing forever. You are cheating yourself out of a lifetime of passion and pleasure for that guy? You have a husband. Maybe he's not Don Juan, but he's devoted, he's flesh and blood, and he's there. You talked yourself into loving him and desiring him before and you can do it again. You had sex talk with some other guy. That's apparently all it was to him and he's gone. He probably never looked back. I wouldn't waste another precious minute of my life longing to recreate an illusion.


great response. I agree totally. After one letter from you he cut all communication. He was only in it for kicks. Move on, and if you truly want to be in love with your husband, then work on your issues together and get the ball rolling.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

malmale said:


> LOL
> i have a pet shih tzu as well, we dont have a bathtub, but i more or less proposed to her using a variation of this... instead of tossing the clothes on the ground, i had multiple colors rose petals from the door to our master bedroom. i had to practically carry my pet with left hand while slowly arranging the petals with my right! once all is done, waited for wifey to come back in another room, together with the dog!hahahaha
> 
> if ur teen daughter sees it, maybe u can try blaming it on the dog! LOL


LOL You're a very good and romantic husband. Gee. My sloth husband never has this kind of idea. I'm sure your wife loved it.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

tobeamiss said:


> great response. I agree totally. After one letter from you he cut all communication. He was only in it for kicks. Move on, and if you truly want to be in love with your husband, then work on your issues together and get the ball rolling.


It's a long story but first please understand my emotional affair was not 2 weeks but a total of 4 years.

In the first 2 years of chatting with him almost everyday, I believe in some parts, we did have a click. In fact, he never asked me for sex or asked me to strip into the webcam. He always talked to me with respect. We were just friends who enjoyed conversations in most topics.

He knew I'm married from the first day. He had no intention to mess up my marriage but if I would get divorced, he wanted to be my first choice. Everything I did was good for him. You can conclude that he didn't really like me, which was for sure, or you can say he did respect me, which was also for sure.

It's true. The moment I met him online was the moment my marriage in hardest time, my husband and me had been fighting like cats & dogs and it was very close to divorce.

That was exactly the moment when I found out his (my husband's) emotional affair and his love letters for that woman. 

Very soon my husband ended his affair simply because that woman didn't accept him as a lover. 

I don't want to find excuses to justify my emotional affair and blame it on my husband that's why I didn't mention it to you guys. 

Yes, I was unhappy with my husband but my giving my passion away to that guy, was also my own choice.

The first time (2 years ago) I already cut off the chats with that guy. Simply, I didn't want to mess up his life. He's single and he deserved a single woman to love him, not a married one. 

Also because he told me there's a girl courting him and she's a nice girl in my opinion. I wanted to leave him alone, so he would pursue his own happiness without having me pending.

I lied to him that I wanted to rekindle with my husband and he should go away. I didn't chat with him online ever since. I only sms him once in a while, for example, " Happy New Year!" or just to say "Hi!" and to know how he's doing. After 1 year, he told me he's in a relationship with exactly the girl who courted him. I was happy for him and I always wish him the best happiness with his girlfriend.

Suddenly one day, after another year, he contacted me and said he missed our chats and he also mentioned to have fun with me if I want.

It's a shock to me... He's no longer the nice guy I know 4 years ago. 

Now he just wanted to have sex with me meanwhile he wants to have sex with his gf. I am not even his friend anymore because he didn't need me as a friend to say hi but as a discreet sex partner.

There's no way he should wait for me or come back to beg. Why should he? He's already got a girlfriend who loves him madly. He isn't even interested in marrying her. He only needs a free sex toy. I have no idea why he became a jerk maybe he's been a jerk but I found out a bit too late. 

So with my passion buried, my final decision for him - I'm gone from his life forever. I'm sure he won't look back to me. Maybe he would but I don't care. It broke my heart to know the truth of his face but I have no regrets. 

I'm glad I never had sex with him. I never stepped out to betray my husband and I would never chat online with any man again. Emotional affairs are metal illness that made me believe he's the magic of my days. He was the oasis of in my desert and he was the desert rose in my lonely land. 

After going through this painful lesson in my marriage, I have no regrets. In the end, it only made my marriage even stronger. It made me understand my husband is the best even though we still have some work to do and we still need to repair our marriage.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

read this interesting article... it is called "responsible non-monogamy"

it tells about how or why people swap or have additional sexual partners, but minus the cheating part..


Responsible Nonmonogamy


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

malmale said:


> read this interesting article... it is called "responsible non-monogamy"
> 
> it tells about how or why people swap or have additional sexual partners, but minus the cheating part..
> 
> ...


Thanks for your sharing! I'd read through the article and found it very interesting. Are you going to motivate your wife to participate in swinging parties?

When a couple has the same interests and have carefully discussed to swing, I think responsible non-monogamy does exist. 

I personally can't participate in swinging simply I can't have sex with a man who I don't have passion with. Even I can find a man that I'm passionate with, there are still many issues to be settled, before I get laid. I will need to know how he thinks about me? and I want the feelings for each other to reach a certain level that is strong to generate chemistry.

So it might work on my husband if my husband is not so jealous but is not going to work on me. In my opinion, basic human needs can be satisfied by a good vib. It's clean and safe! For guys, I'd recommend trying it out with a warm apple pie? LOL


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Thanks for your sharing! I'd read through the article and found it very interesting. Are you going to motivate your wife to participate in swinging parties?
> 
> When a couple has the same interests and have carefully discussed to swing, I think responsible non-monogamy does exist.
> 
> ...


oh please dont waste the good apple pie!LOL there are male toys as well such as the fleshlight which will be more than sufficient 

Hell yeah if she would participate in swinging! lol but nah... even if it has always been part of my fantasy, it wont happen to us coz wifey has always insisted that she cant bring herself to do it with another man due to moral obligations. we live in a world where such acts are bound for an eternity in hell! lol

y i passed that article to you was that maybe u are still in contact with ur net-lover. since swinging has been recommended to be a huge sexual booster for the couple, at least if eventually you would have sex with someone else and the same with hubby, u will do it with each others' blessings, and maybe both of u will find new skills/desire for each other in the process


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

malmale said:


> oh please dont waste the good apple pie!LOL there are male toys as well such as the fleshlight which will be more than sufficient
> 
> Hell yeah if she would participate in swinging! lol but nah... even if it has always been part of my fantasy, it wont happen to us coz wifey has always insisted that she cant bring herself to do it with another man due to moral obligations. we live in a world where such acts are bound for an eternity in hell! lol
> 
> y i passed that article to you was that maybe u are still in contact with ur net-lover. since swinging has been recommended to be a huge sexual booster for the couple, at least if eventually you would have sex with someone else and the same with hubby, u will do it with each others' blessings, and maybe both of u will find new skills/desire for each other in the process





malmale said:


> oh please dont waste the good apple pie!LOL there are male toys as well such as the fleshlight which will be more than sufficient
> 
> Hell yeah if she would participate in swinging! lol but nah... even if it has always been part of my fantasy, it wont happen to us coz wifey has always insisted that she cant bring herself to do it with another man due to moral obligations. we live in a world where such acts are bound for an eternity in hell! lol
> 
> y i passed that article to you was that maybe u are still in contact with ur net-lover. since swinging has been recommended to be a huge sexual booster for the couple, at least if eventually you would have sex with someone else and the same with hubby, u will do it with each others' blessings, and maybe both of u will find new skills/desire for each other in the process


Thank you malmale! I can feel you're not only a romantic husband but also fun and loving. Did you ever tell your wife about your fantasy? 
As for my husband, I've just sent him an email about sloths. It's just a open communication. I will appreciate his honest comments to see if there's a hope to re-connect with him.
Btw, how does fleshlight work to satisfy a man? It sounds like some kind of magic. 
LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

People have been wondering and left me some similar comments, "You said you love your husband and you want the passion back. You should fxxx him as often as possible." Right, some even adviced me not to find excuses. Well, I hope it does work in this way, I just need to fxxx my husband so I will fall back in love?When there's no sparks and the feeling of passion, you don't really want to touch that person. If it can be solved so easily as many people said, all marriages should go smoothly and nobody would have seeked passion from affairs. So therapists wouldn't have existed because there's no business.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> ...Btw, how does fleshlight work to satisfy a man? It sounds like some kind of magic.
> LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


my dear, just google it! LOL u'll understand when u see it


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

My husband has replied my email, there's a moment, I could hardly find any chance to re-connect with him. We're really 2 sloths at different sides of the tree after many years doing our own things, we can't communicate properly. In the beginning of the discussions, he didn't get why I requested him a chance in our lifestyle. We've been together many years like 2 sloths. Being sloths wasn't that bad... he's defensive as he thought I was only venting... After few hours conversation, I finally made him understand, to fall back in love for each other requires both sides of work. The good news is from my side, I've figured out a way to find my passion back for him. We also shared a bit talk about our past emotional affairs, which was a shameful topic that we've tried very hard to avoid. It's time to face the damages in our marriage and do something about it! I assured him I'll do my best to find my passion back for him because he's my beloved husband and I want to be in love with him. He was touched when he finally noticed that I've been working hard on it. Also, he wanted to find his passion back for me. We agreed to find back the very first passion when we just fell in love. For us, it's a very big step after our passion faded away for many years. We've been dragging and refusing to talk about the damages. Tonight we're moving closer to each other. It really gives me hope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

our best wishes to u!:smthumbup:


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks malmale. I don't know how to believe my husband. Last night he said he would search back his passion for me. Tonight after we went out celebrating my daughter birthday at a restaurant, we reached home, and he spent most of his time watching YouTube and updating his facebook, until now it's almost 1 am. We have been doing our own things as usual and we will snore the night away as usual.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

friendly said:


> Thanks malmale. I don't know how to believe my husband. Last night he said he would search back his passion for me. Tonight after we went out celebrating my daughter birthday at a restaurant, we reached home, and he spent most of his time watching YouTube and updating his facebook, until now it's almost 1 am. We have been doing our own things as usual and we will snore the night away as usual.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


have u thought of teasing with him via facebook? sometimes when we're back from work tired, when wifey gets into fb, so do i and we do silly things together and posting nonsense on each of our own pages! fyi, we're sitting side by side n we're chatting with each other on fb! lol
try it, if u can beat them, join them


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

malmale said:


> have u thought of teasing with him via facebook? sometimes when we're back from work tired, when wifey gets into fb, so do i and we do silly things together and posting nonsense on each of our own pages! fyi, we're sitting side by side n we're chatting with each other on fb! lol
> try it, if u can beat them, join them


Ok. I'll give it a try. I'm not a very facebook person though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

Last night, I asked him if he'd started searching his passion by using a method I invented. He told me yes... but he's a totally closed book. I encouraged him to open his heart and allow me enter his private zone, yeah, then he only wanted to beat around the bush because he didn't know that I was really able to help him find his lost passion back. It's not by making more love but by searching it.
Not until I got mad at him, losing my patient did he open his world to me. It's a shock... 
He told me his sadist love story with a girl whom he madly in love with about 15 year ago, long before we met.
He cried for her everyday for a very long while. She was his biggest passion in his life... I've been with my husband for 8 years, he seldom cried for me, probably only once when we fought. THIS was his first time that he opened his world to me. I felt very sorry what he'd been through, I also told him if he's not ready to let her go away from his passionate memories, it's ok for me. He holded my hand and told me he's ready to let her go. So I told him I know some tricks of the magic that holds his passion for her for so many years. I already knew he would be very depressed for some days and I would give him some space. Anyway, I pointed out 2 tricks behind the magic that controlled his sexual desire for that girl. You might not know what's the magic and tricks I'm talking about as it's some stuffs I figured out when I looked into myself... I've found my passion back and waiting for my husband to catch up my pace. My husband felt it amazing and asked me to publish a book about it, because it really eased his mind and let go his sexual desire for that girl and he felt less hurt when thinking about her now. There are still many pieces of lost passion during our marriage, she did play a magic on him. Still lots of work for me to do... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

keep it up!!!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Say, am I the only one to notice this?
MsLonely, you said you had an EA with a man on the internet, which started this whole thread.
There's a man on here from what was once a British colony whose ego you seem to be stoking.
I really don't mean to dog anyone out here, but...

...does anyone else notice the pattern here?


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

F-102 said:


> Say, am I the only one to notice this?
> MsLonely, you said you had an EA with a man on the internet, which started this whole thread.
> There's a man on here from what was once a British colony whose ego you seem to be stoking.
> I really don't mean to dog anyone out here, but...
> ...


Don't really get what you mean...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

People come from ML AU CA SG HK...etc. who have read my thread and encouraged me to save my marriage, I wanted to thank you guys. I'm grateful to all the encouragements and precious comments. They meant a lot to me! P.S. I live in SG. Nothing in history i'd feel sorry or ego about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

My emotional affair has gone, and now I'm desperated to repair my marriage with my husband. All advice and encouragements will be very appreciated. Most people here are kind and friendly providing their best comments to help and share their relationship experiences with each other while some people prefer talking non senses as comments, which made me feel very sorry to those friends who have adviced me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I've been working hard to find my passion back for my husband but my husband didn't work as hard as I did. We're still sexless. I can't feel his passion. As always, he would provide his everyday routines, hugging kissing on my cheeks. I did find back my passion but the loneliness follows. It was the loneliness driving me crazy and pushing me to find an affair and I found a stupid one. It's emotional affair without a click given by that guy. It's over. I don't like him anymore and I desperatedly want to reconnect with my husband but he somehow doesn't know I need to feel desired and I need to feel I'm beautiful and confident in front of him. His passion came back very little for me which made me rather do it myself than do with him. I'm pathetic and miserable. I don't know what to do and I feel terrible to beg him for sex.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

SEDUCE HIM! ENTICE HIM! what else can turn on ur hubby than to be with a wife in heat??? i mean, have u tried all possible methods to get him in the mood? u should not give up, trut me, there are so many more things u can try up that may be just the thing that ur hubby needs! :smthumbup:


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

friendly said:


> People come from ML AU CA SG HK...etc. who have read my thread and encouraged me to save my marriage, I wanted to thank you guys. I'm grateful to all the encouragements and precious comments. They meant a lot to me! P.S. I live in SG. Nothing in history i'd feel sorry or ego about.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


u missed out malaysia


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

ML? Malaysia. Not sure the short form. Sorry! My bad, should be MY! LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I've been to MY several times. Shopping and more shopping 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Things are getting better today!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Luckiest day in my life! Today my husband stayed close to me all day. Before sleep we had terrific sex with great connection! The darkest time has past. Thanks to those friends who encouraged, adviced and helped me find the way! My husband and I have just fallen back in love, truely, deeply, madly! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

